# Resellers License in Illinois?



## moonbeamdigital (Sep 29, 2007)

Hello there--I'm so glad to be a part of this site--been reading a while and you guys are the best!

I'm hoping someone can help me. I'm trying to figure out how to get a reseller's id in Illinois. I've looked at the site for the state and its pretty confusing............

I have a business name--I'm registered in the state of IL and I have a EIN# already. I just can't buy wholesale until I get the ID#........

Can anyone advise?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

In Ill. you apply for your sales tax license as part of your state business license application. Business license is different than applying for a business name.

Here is the link State of Illinois Business Portal - Illinois Taxes: Tax Descriptions and Rates - Sales & Use Taxes


----------



## moonbeamdigital (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks! I have both a business name and licesnse....

So do I already have a reseller's license then?

I have looked at the link you gave here and am still confused......

Sorry--don't think I'm not grateful for the help!

I'm specifically trying to find out how to get the resellers # to include on wholesale applications............


----------



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

splathead said:


> In Ill. you apply for your sales tax license as part of your state business license application. Business license is different than applying for a business name.
> 
> Here is the link State of Illinois Business Portal - Illinois Taxes: Tax Descriptions and Rates - Sales & Use Taxes


Hey man I have my articles of incorporation and ein. Now what? I too want to apply for this as well.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

This is what you need http://www.revenue.state.il.us/taxforms/Sales/Crt-61.pdf


----------

